# No firearms in camp during hunt is B.S.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I just heard from a reknown instructer of CWP that it is b.s. that you can't have a firearm in camp, during archery hunting season. He said the proclamation is wrong. This is all this guy does for a living, and has been called as an expert witness several times during court. 

He also is going to be teaching enforcement officers the correct gun laws.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's his link, I'm going to be taking his class next wednesday. NHS let me know about this dude he know his stuff, thanks nate.

http://www.FairWarning.Biz


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

How much $$$$


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

$115 And that include everything al you do is take the class and give him the check he takes care of every thing, It's the perfect solution for lazy a-hole like me.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I copied the following right out of the 2008 big game proc page 40.



> If you obtain an archery permit, you may not possess or be in control of a firearm, or have a firearm in your camp or motor vehicle, during the archery hunt. The *only exceptions to this rule are the following:*
> 
> if you're licensed to hunt upland game or • waterfowl. You must comply with the regulations
> in the Upland Game Guidebook or Waterfowl Guidebook, and you may possess only those firearms and archery equipment that are legal for taking upland game or waterfowl;
> ...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I know I asked him about that and he say's this is against Utah laws. And that the proc is dead wrong.


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

I took this class two weeks ago and it was great. Clark was a great instructor and he took care of everything (fingerprints, paperwork, etc.) I'm just waiting for my permit and would highly recommend it. (I actually took the class so I can have a firearm while archery hunting!!)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If you go to the Utah Code, in the title and chapter referenced by the proclamation, you will find nothing about carrying a concealed weapon on the archery hunt. You will, however, find the laws regarding the issuance of concealed carry permits. At the bottom of that page, you will find a section referencing Administrative Rule Making. I would imagine that this would fall under "Administrative Rules" much like the setting of bag limits, season lengths, and such. These Administrative Rules are set forth in the respective Proclamations.

Don't take my word for this, I am *NOT* a lawyer. If I am mistaken on this, I would appreciate a correction. Cory, are you out there???


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Here's his link, I'm going to be taking his class next wednesday. NHS let me know about this dude he know his stuff, thanks nate.
> 
> http://www.FairWarning.Biz


Did you talk to Clark on the phone? His class is good. Well worth it. Are you taking it tomorrow?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Talk's cheap. I'm sure this "expert" cited the exact law for his students, as any responsible instructor would. My instructor gave us printed copies of every point of law mentioned in his class. So share.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I talked to clark today he's awesome. I'm taking the class next wednesday. Trees going to set me up with a Beretta. Thanks guys.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

if you get a tickit for carrying a firearm why you are bow hunting. You can win the tickit becasue youa re going by the proc. Every game worden I have askd about this and the dwr they tell me aslong as i have my cwp I can carry it.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I always carry during the archery hunt...Protecting my livestock is the rule I go by...Horses are livestock.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

OH so you guys are the SOB's blasting all your guns while im out bow hunting. You do know while bow hunting you need to be quiet. So unless you have livestock you don't need a gun while bow hunting unless you looking to do something eligal.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> OH so you guys are the SOB's blasting all your guns while im out bow hunting. You do know while bow hunting you need to be quiet. *So unless you have livestock you don't need a gun while bow hunting unless you looking to do something eligal.*


I don't have a CWP yet, but if I did and it was legal I would pack for safety reasons. Last year I was hiking down a canyon and came within 50 yards of a giant tom cat sleeping under a ledge. Scared the crap out of me and it just stared at me. All I had was my bow and my brother-in-law had a knife. Thanks goodness the cat just took off the other direction cause it would of been a tough battle for us. -)O(-

Your statement is true if you are a road hunter. :lol: When you are miles in and no one around a gun could be a life safer, literally.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You just cant have a gun in camp if you dont have a CWP. if you do have a CWP you have to have is hiden and you cant take any game with your gun.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> OH so you guys are the SOB's blasting all your guns while im out bow hunting. You do know while bow hunting you need to be quiet. So unless you have livestock you don't need a gun while bow hunting unless you looking to do something eligal.


Please, what an ignorant statement...I hope you are kidding and I am just not seeing the sarcasm. I never blast my guns during the bowhunt, I can't stand it if others do. Also, a person can be packing just to pack...it in no way suggests they are "doing something illegal"! If I am packing at the local park does that mean I plan on poaching ducks off the pond? That sounds like a anti gun, liberal, treehugger statement!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> OH so you guys are the SOB's blasting all your guns while im out bow hunting. You do know while bow hunting you need to be quiet. So unless you have livestock you don't need a gun while bow hunting unless you looking to do something eligal.


Just to make a point the woods don't close during the archery hunt, I know I have saw several campers/bike riders who were not hunting up in the woods doing target practice. You may not like it, but you can't keep the non-hunters out of public land; that's why they call it the land of many uses.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Does the DWR make ALL gun laws? I have only heard of 3 places where you can't carry a gun if you have a CWP.

1. An airplane
2. State capital buildings and things to those nature.
3. A private religious building or institution.

Why would someone need to carry a pistol at the same time they are bowhunting? Maybe for protection because you never know what wackos are in the woods. The DWR cannot deny you that right.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

C.s. is right there are alot of hillbillies out there.  The only reason I want a fire arm in camp is to protect my family. My wife and kid love to come elk hunting with me. While I'm out hunting, I just like the feeling of my wife being able to protect herself and my kids, from whatever is out there, with a pistol. I could pretty much kick anythings arse that's out in the woods. So I'm not too worried about myself.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I could pretty much kick anythings arse that's out in the woods. So I'm not too worried about myself.


I think you found out what arse you can't kick.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I could pretty much kick anythings arse that's out in the woods. So I'm not too worried about myself.


True, all you have to do is lift your hillbilly arm up, and 'air' it out in the direction of the danger. :shock:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> True, all you have to do is lift your hillbilly arm up, and 'air' it out in the direction of the danger.


 :rotfl: Did you try that when you saw a ghost in your fire?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Nevermind that Fixedblade. Never try that because you might catch yourself on fire or you might put the fire out and be scared and all alone and the first thing out of your mouth would be "MOMMA"


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> C.s. is right there are alot of hillbillies out there.


It ain't the hillbillies that worry me; we speak the same laungage, I's worrieed about the those citislickers. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey if you two a-holes don't quit being mean I'll tell elkhuntinfool.


----------



## bowhuntinfool (Dec 29, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> OH so you guys are the SOB's blasting all your guns while im out bow hunting. You do know while bow hunting you need to be quiet. So unless you have livestock you don't need a gun while bow hunting unless you looking to do something eligal.


Ok, first off "eligal"..... :shock: 
I can think of a few reasons to carry a concealed weapon during the bow hunt. I have one on my side everytime I go out, and there is also one sitting at camp with my family. There are a lot of freaks out in the field with us, not to mention the large meat eating cats. If you have come face to face with either one of these, you know exactly what I am talking about. It's not about doing anything ILLEGAL, its making sure we are all safe.

Those of us that follow, enforce and protect the laws of the state are not the SOB's blasting our guns during the bow hunt. I really hope that you were giving someone a hard time with that statement!!!


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

bowhuntinfool said:


> inbowrange said:
> 
> 
> > OH so you guys are the SOB's blasting all your guns while im out bow hunting. You do know while bow hunting you need to be quiet. So unless you have livestock you don't need a gun while bow hunting unless you looking to do something eligal.
> ...


+1
You think you know about all the bad stuff that goes on? If you did, you'd carry. There *IS *evil in the world!


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

I like my chances better with a pistol vs. my bow if I am going to go toe to toe with a pack of dogs.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Although I am wary of wild predators, my main concern is with the 2-legged variety.


----------



## HardCore (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm a big bowhunter and just got my CWP. I'll be carrying my Kel-Tec P-3AT with me at all times and never plan on firing a shot unless emergency requires it. Very Small, Very light, and will take care of the job if need be. It's usefullness can't be beat when you are backpacking way back into the back country.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Does the DWR make ALL gun laws? I have only heard of 3 places where you can't carry a gun if you have a CWP.
> 
> 1. An airplane
> 2. State capital buildings and things to those nature.
> ...


1-that would be on commercial flights. you can carry on private planes, and on a private chartered flight.
2-Most federal government buildings are restricted. Courthouses, post offices, and others are restricted areas.
3-Private property that is posted as such, or have notice given on the public safety web site are gun free zones.

There are probably others, but these are the ones that I know about. The DWR does not have the authority to make any laws, gun related or otherwise. They can make administrative rules within the laws that the state legislature passes. Restricting what firearms that can be carried while hunting falls under these rules. Clarifying that a firearm can be carried while archery hunting by those who have a CCW, is also a function of those rules.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Donnerhund GWPs said:


> Although I am wary of wild predators, my main concern is with the 2-legged variety.


I am scared of Sasquatch also! :shock:


----------



## Addicted (Apr 10, 2008)

inbowrange said:


> OH so you guys are the SOB's blasting all your guns while im out bow hunting. You do know while bow hunting you need to be quiet. So unless you have livestock you don't need a gun while bow hunting unless you looking to do something eligal.


Keep in mind there are other hunts going on during the Archery Hunt. Your not the only SOB on the mountain.


----------

